
Make your internet speed faster by unplugging your phones - evergre
https://medium.com/@rohitnadhani/make-your-internet-speed-faster-by-unplugging-your-phones-e75a0c74b449
======
ljk
tl;dr: connect fewer devices to router

> ... _upload, it’s placed in a queue and has to wait it’s turn_

its* turn

